# Charge Batteries with RC Balanced Charger



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

Hi All

Noob here, been doing a bit for research on using my RC balanced charger to possibly charge 18650 batteries.

From what I have seen it should be possible with a bit of DIY in terms of wiring up a suitable battery bay with balanced leads etc.

I want to know what your opinions are on the matter?

PS: I know batteries are a very sensitive subject and if not handled with care can cause serious harm.

Hope to her from you guys soon.


----------



## William Vermaak (12/3/17)

Hey bud,

Welcome to the forum. In all honesty, I will not give DIY a bash as the 18650 batteries have got their own circuitry on board and if that gets damaged you will probably end up with a small hand grenade that you hold close to your face.

Rather spend the bucks and get a descent charger. They will keep your batteries in top shape and do it safely.

Here's a couple of links:

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/c...cts/new-i4-intellicharger?variant=27837650689

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-nitecore-i2-intellicharger-vape-king.html

https://www.vapeking.co.za/xtar-mc1-single-bay-usb-lithium-ion-battery-charger-vape-king.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

Hi @Tiaan21 

I dont know about RC chargers but its probably best to get a dedicated 18650 charger used for vaping batteries. 

Anyhow, am paging @Christos because I seem to recall he has experience with RC things. Not sure but maybe he can advise you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks (12/3/17)

If you know what you're doing (and as I assume you are an RC enthusiast, you do) there's no reason not to, provided you have a proper programmable RC charger. I considered it but it's just too much hassle. Finding a suitable battery sled, wiring up the balance wires etc... Too much PT for me.

Oh, @William Vermaak , I doubt that anyone's using protected 18650's in the vaping game, so there is no circuiry in the cells we use.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Vermaak (12/3/17)

Thanx @BubiSparks,

I was always under the impression, the ones we use have got some safety measures, but seems not. For the rest here's some interesting info I found:


https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-...-battery-safety-101-anatomy-ptc-vs-pcb-vs-cid

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (12/3/17)

@Tiaan21 you can use your RC balanced charger to charge your 18650 batteries without any worries, as long as you know how to connect charging and sense wires.


----------



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

Great stuff. Awesome replies. Thanks. 

Hopefully its not too much of a hassle. Got an old 4S batteries that I need to dispose of, the balance lead will be perfect for charging 4 cells at once. Just need to check what C rating to charge at. Now to find or build a battery holder.  
I am super careful with this sort of stuff. The Li-Po batteries that are used for RC is also super dangerous and if very specific guidelines are not followed it could result in serious damages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/3/17)

Tiaan21 said:


> Great stuff. Awesome replies. Thanks.
> 
> Hopefully its not too much of a hassle. Got an old 4S batteries that I need to dispose of, the balance lead will be perfect for charging 4 cells at once. Just need to check what C rating to charge at. Now to find or build a battery holder.
> I am super careful with this sort of stuff. The Li-Po batteries that are used for RC is also super dangerous and if very specific guidelines are not followed it could result in serious damages



just download the datasheet of the specific 18650's you're going to charge and you will be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

johan said:


> just download the datasheet of the specific 18650's you're going to charge and you will be good.



Thanks Johan


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (12/3/17)

Tiaan21 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Noob here, been doing a bit for research on using my RC balanced charger to possibly charge 18650 batteries.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver. You cannot charge 18650s with a lipo charger. 

You gave to match chemistry with thE charge type and our expensive (+ 5k lipo charger) cannot intelligently charge some of the chemistries in 18650s.

I recommend a good xtar 18650 charger to save you a world of trouble and research.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/3/17)

Christos said:


> Thanks @Silver. You cannot charge 18650s with a lipo charger.
> 
> You gave to match chemistry with thE charge type and our expensive (+ 5k lipo charger) cannot intelligently charge some of the chemistries in 18650s.
> 
> I recommend a good xtar 18650 charger to save you a world of trouble and research.



@Christos please explain to me what is the difference between the charging characteristics of a Li-po battery charger and any other Lithium based 18650 battery charger .


----------



## Christos (12/3/17)

johan said:


> @Christos please explain to me what is the difference between the charging characteristics of a Li-po battery charger and any other Lithium based 18650 battery charger.


My lipo charger can charge these types: LiPo/LiPo/LiIon/LiFe.

18650 battery chemistries :
LiMn2O4 IMR LMO
LiNiMnCoO2 INR 
LiNiCoAlO2 --- NCA
LiNiCoO2 --- NCO 
LiCoO2 ICR LCO 
LiFePO4.

I can charge LiFePO4 batteries with a lipo charger but parts to make the charger (safe and fit for daily use) are roughly the same as a decent 4 bay 18650 charger.

Bear in mind a serious lipo charger needs a 20 to 50Amp power supply.

I have space in my kitchen for my lipo gear but it's not safe for HRH to charge her 18650s as it's not as user friendly as a 4 bay 18650.


----------



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

Mmmm, there is that spanner. Lol. What is the chemistry of most 18650s? Are they all the same or do they different chemistries? My lipo charger has a whole range of possible chemistries. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (12/3/17)

Tiaan21 said:


> Mmmm, there is that spanner. Lol. What is the chemistry of most 18650s? Are they all the same or do they different chemistries? My lipo charger has a whole range of possible chemistries.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's the other issue, finding the correct chemistry charge pattern for 18650s.

Lets just say that the lgs are not the same chemistry as the Sony etc.


----------



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

@Christos Makes sense. Thanks. It is starting to look like it will be easier to just get a charger. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/3/17)

Sorry guys (@Christos & @Tiaan21) but the charging profiles for all Lithium based batteries, irrespective of chemistry are exactly the same - download the datasheets and the charging graphs are all the same - the only difference is the the maximum allowable constant current for a single cell.
PS: exactly why your charger @Christos can charge them all; " _My lipo charger can charge these types: LiPo/LiPo/LiIon/LiFe._ ... ... ... "

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

Lol. Maybe I should just give it a try if I can source the battery holder.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (12/3/17)

johan said:


> Sorry guys (@Christos & @Tiaan21) but the charging profiles for all Lithium based batteries, irrespective of chemistry are exactly the same - download the datasheets and the charging graphs are all the same - the only difference is the the maximum allowable constant current for a single cell.
> PS: exactly why your charger @Christos can charge them all; " _My lipo charger can charge these types: LiPo/LiPo/LiIon/LiFe._ ... ... ... "


My argument is my charger needs a mah to be put in before charging. I.e a profile needs to be created per cell and per brand.

The wires and cradle per slot is rought R500. 
The wife is not smart enough to change from a vc4 to a LG he2 or God forbid my 8000mah battery which I charge at 25A.

For safety and convinience I recommend a R600 18650 charger.

I have made mistakes with batteries before that have cost me tens of thousands in burnt rc goods so I personally think the risk is too great and do not remommend a lipo charger for 18650s.

I have been using 18650 chargers for over 3 years with no issues.


----------



## johan (12/3/17)

@Christos your recommendations are good and perfect for the layman, but it sounds that the OP does have have some technical knowledge and I'm convinced he will not try to to charge an Efest 18650 with a constant 50A charge rate .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

Lol. Sounds like fun, might need a bomb shelter and the fire department on standby for that one.  All jokes aside. Its not something to attempt without the proper knowledge and research. I shall proceed with caution. Thanks for all the advice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (12/3/17)

johan said:


> @Christos your recommendations are good and perfect for the layman, but it sounds that the OP does have have some technical knowledge and I'm convinced he will not try to to charge an Efest 18650 with a constant 50A charge rate .


With batteries I recommend the upmost caution and care. 

I have had batteries that spontaneously combust and I have witnessed cars go up in flames from lipos charged very closely to fuel lines etc from from car batteries charging lipos at the air fields. 

If I did not have ammunition cases where my lipos live I can safely say my houses where I have lived would have been piles of ashes.


----------



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

Been keeping mine in a lipo bag but think amo case might give me more piece of mind


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BubiSparks (12/3/17)

The only chemistry that requires a substantially different charge curve (and Voltage - 3.6V max) is LiFePO4.


----------



## Christos (13/3/17)

Tiaan21 said:


> Been keeping mine in a lipo bag but think amo case might give me more piece of mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just to add a lipo bag is technically explosion proof but not necissarily fire proof.

With the influx of Chinese products I would say not all lipo bags are created equally but I'm also not ready or interested in testing either.

18650s are generally safer than lipos but I would it play in that area unless you can guarantee an area is fire safe etc.

I own and service yearly 3 fire extinguishers but also an extinguisher is not going to put out a lipo fire.

I have been using lipos for over 10 years and my opinion may be skewed by experiences buy I would rather play it safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/3/17)

Tiaan21 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Noob here, been doing a bit for research on using my RC balanced charger to possibly charge 18650 batteries.
> 
> ...


Though I admire your ingenuity I probably would give a pass on building a charger.Plus a decent double bay balanced charger can be found on line very cheap or for a bit more at the local B+m.There are better projects to scratch your DIY itch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

